# Screenprinting prints on hoodies



## proislandgear (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi I am having a few problems printing onto a black hoodie, with white plastisol ink for such fabrics but it shows up uneven, but I print on to a t-shirt thinking it was a screen issue but it was fine, help please


----------

